Ask HN: Does anyone still read High Scalability? - tlong
======
adventured
Every two or three months, I check to see if there have been new write-ups on
the architecture of big sites, or otherwise interesting budget scaling
examples (think: plenty of fish, Etsy, or Stack Exchange). Maybe once or twice
per year I find myself looking up something I read there previously on an
architecture.

------
robin_garnham
I look at it from time to time... haven't seen anything good on there in a
while though.

------
karmiphuc
For reference only. Once in a while, I'd need to check the architecture from
big guys like YouTube, StackOverflow..

------
whichdan
I check it once a month or so.

